# Messer selber bauen



## sebastian (5. März 2004)

Hallo
Also ich habe mir jetzt alles zum Messer bauen bestellt und ein Freund der damit schon Erfahrung hat wird mich unterstützen  .
Ich habe bei www.dick-gmbh.de bestellt und werde euch dann sagen wie schnell geliefert wurde. Wenn ich dann mal ein fertiges Messer habe werde ich auch ein Bild reinstellen. Ich hoffe mal das es schön wird.

Falls ihr Pläne oder sowas ähnliches für Griffe habt, bitte hier her damit


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2004)

Na da wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß bei. Auf das Ergebnis bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## sebastian (6. März 2004)

Ich auch ... . Ich habe ja beim Flo also meinem Freund schon eines gesehen das noch nicht ganz fertig war. Da steht zwar im Katalog man muss es noch schleifen aber die sind sooooo scharf wenn man sie bekommt. Ausserdem hab ich mich jetzt aufgrund der ganzen Tipps hier für eine 10 cm Klinge entschieden, mit der kann ich schnitzen und Fische ausnehmen, alles was ich brauch .


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. März 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

das hört sich aber toll an, denn wer baut schon sein Messer selbst? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das enie tolle Sache ist. Auf deinen Bericht bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt.


----------



## sebastian (14. März 2004)

Die Lieferung ist echt voll schlecht ! ich habe vorletzten Freitag (5.3) bestellt und die Lieferung ist immer noch nicht da !


----------



## RaEma (14. März 2004)

so wat soll´s geben ;-) 

Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## sebastian (18. März 2004)

Ach GOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT . Hab denen geschrieben und die haben meine Lioeferung gar nicht bekommen trotz meiner E-Mailbestätigung !! Ich finde sie hätten sich schon entschuldigen sollen aber jetzt ging die Lieferung gut.
2 Tage, heute ist der Brief da das Paket wird dann auch bald kommen


----------



## Jani Brandl (19. März 2004)

Habe  beim Carpfishing Online-Shop bestellt,nach 2 Wochen kam eine E-mail ob ich das Zeug noch will,und sie würden mir was beilegen und den Preis reduzieren.Es kam an,es war nicht alles drin was ich bestellt hatte,kein Rabatt und kein Geschenk.


----------



## petipet (19. März 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

du bist ja wirklich einer. Hechte fängst du. Mit ner Digi kannst du auch was anfangen. Und ein gestandener Angler bist du auch. Also, zum Thema Messer. Es ist sehr schwer, einer Klinge den Grundschliff zu verpassen. Geduld ist da der Vater der Porzelankiste. Aber die alten Ritter haben ja auch die Klingen ihrer Schwerter blitzsauber geschärft. Halte den Schleifwinkel ein. Infos gibt es dazu massig im AB. Alternativ eine Suchmaschine. Da erfährst du noch mehr.

Gruß...petipet #h #h #h


----------



## sebastian (19. März 2004)

@ Ich weis das ich bei einer doppelt geschliffenen Klinge ca. 15-20 Grad schleifen muss unten, ausserdem sind die eh schon halbwegs geschliffen. Bei dem Schleifstein war eine Schleifanleitung dabei und bei mir in der Schule lernt man sowas auch, in einer anderen Abteilung 

Ich habe die Lieferung heute bekommen, nach 3 Tagen !
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich meine Bestellung faxen.
Morgen werde ich vielleicht anfangen, ich muss mir nur einen Spritzkleber für die Klinge zum einkleben und eine kleine Messingstange damit es nicht wackelt. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich morgen wohin kommen. Dann werde ich mich mal mit der Planung des Griffes beschäftigen ...


----------



## jackcrevalle (23. März 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

hallo sebastian, nimm am besten uhu endfest zweikomponentenkleber, oder einen gleichwertigen epoxidharz-kleber KEINen heisskleber der hällt nix aus. für den Griffabschluss nach vorn zwischen Klinge und Griff (parierelement) nimm am besten eine messingplatte und arbeite sie sauber auf deinen  klingenquerschnitt aus, damit du keine hässlichen fugen bekommst. statt messingplatte kannst du messingblech nehmen, as ist einfacher zu verarbeiten. viel spass beim ersten messer, es wird nicht dein einzigstes bleiben :q


----------



## D.Zug (25. März 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Hallo Sebastian wie läuft es mit deiner Messer?
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## sebastian (3. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Naja mir fehlt noch ein langer Bohrer. Bis jetzt habe ich mich nur umgeschaut was andere nehmen zum Messerbauen. Also ich mach es jetzt so:
Das Holz im richtigen Winkel 10 cm reinbohren für den anker. Dann Seitlich durchboren für den Messingstift. Dann die Form raus schneiden, schleifen oder sonst was  dann alles noch fein machen das Messingstiffterl auf die richtige länge bringen und dann din Griff innen mit aufschäumenden Kleber ausfüllen. Es wird aber noch länger dauern.


----------



## havkat (18. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal hochgeholt. 

Kumpel hat sein "Helle" fertig.

Griff: Birne und Rothirsch. Goil wa?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Na das sieht aber klasse aus, soll ich im Sommer ein paar Klingen mitbringen Thorsten?


----------



## Franky (18. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Hmmm... Sieht aus wie die KLinge vom Harding.... :q
Schickschick!!!! Frag Dein Kumpel mal, ob er nicht für mich auch... Ich hab da noch ne schicke Klinge..... :q:q


----------



## havkat (19. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Jaajaaaaa nääää!

Nix is! Selberbauen! 

Zuerst ´n Hirsch schiessen und dann los! :q

Bereue zutiefst, dass ich auf der Messe in Kiel nicht länger beim Helle-Stand stehengeblieben bin. Hatten echt schöne Klingen da.

Aber meiner Brieftasche ist datt gut bekommen.


----------



## jackcrevalle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

ich habe aus der harding dieses exemplar für einen guten freund zum burzeltag gebastelt. mit dom rep holz (leider keine ahnung wie es heisst) ich meine rio palisander. die scheide ist innen mit feinem ziegenleder gefüttert. initialienstickerei auf perlrochenleder.


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Na aber HALLO!  #6

Feinste Handwerkskunst sag ich mal!

P.S.: Hab deine beiden "Fehlschüsse" gelöscht.


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Holladiewaldfee!!! RESCHPECKT!!!


----------



## jackcrevalle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

dann kann ich ja noch ein paar "verschleissteile" aus marke eigenpau präsentieren... mein erstes messer, mein fischmessser mit zypressengriff aus dem garten und nussbaum/lederscheide.
brieföffner mit bruslettoklinge, neusilberbeschlägen und büffelhorngriff, kleines schnitzmesser mit merantigriff, sowie ein burzeltagsgeschenk an meinem vater mit nussbaum-amboina-hirschhorngriff und nussbaumscheide mit büffelhorneinlage.


----------



## jackcrevalle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

oder hier eine aus einer alten feile geschliffenes messer mit edelstahl-palmholzgriff. auf der scheide ist eine froschledereinlage.

eine taschenmessertasche für ein taschenmesser (bundeswehr) ebenfalls ein burzeltagsgeschenk.

wenn irgendwelche fragen gibt, beantworte ich sie gerne

bruno.


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Oooohja... DAS ANgebot nehme ich beizeiten an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Stell Dich schonmal auf völlig bekloppte Fragen ein - aber momentan ist leider keine Zeit dafür!


----------



## jackcrevalle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

es gibt keine bekloppten fragen! ich wäre früher um jeden tipp froh gewesen. mir blieb nix anderes übrig als mir ein haufen bücher kaufen, und na schauen wir mal...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Tolle Messer.  #r  #r  #r 
Ich bin ja drauf und dran mir auch mal eine Klinge in Holmedal zu kaufen. So was eigen gebasteltes hat schon einen ganz besonderen Wert. #6


----------



## havkat (21. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Muss erst mal ´n Schluck trinken............ mir is nämlich die Spucke weggeblieben! 

Baust du die Scheiden auch selbst? Reeeeschpekt! #6


----------



## jackcrevalle (21. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

danke für die blumen :z 
ja die scheiden bau ich auch selbst. und wenns irgendwann dann doch mit nem amboss klappen wird (moderater preis) dann werd ich mit dem klingenschmieden anfangen.
hier noch ein paar messer...


----------



## rob (21. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

na wenn es dann so weit ist will ich eines kaufen!!!
das fischmessser mit zypressengriff aus dem garten und nussbaum/lederscheide is mein favorit...sind aber alle echte kunstwerke!!!!!!
lg rob


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Einfach Waaaaaaaaahnsinnn.... selten so etwas schönes gesehen.

Ein Teil schöner als das andere und so viel Liebe zum Detail.

Einfach toll!  #r 

Wie lange brauchst du, um so ein Unikat zu bauen?


----------



## barsch_zocker (24. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Wo kann man eigentlich halbwegs anständige Klingen kaufen oder bestellen? Hab mich in letzter Zeit viel in so nem Messerforum umgeschaut und was da selbst gebaut wird is der wahnsinn:z :z  jetzt würd ichs selbst gern mal ausprobieren aber selbst gleich ne klinge schnieden, schleifen, härten,................  
Is mir ehrlich gesagt noch zu kompliziert:q 
Auch zu den hier gezeigten Messern#r 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## jackcrevalle (24. April 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

@ barsch zocker
ich habe meine erste klinge auf einer jagd und fisch freizeitmesse gekauft. habe auch mal direkt bei der firma helle in norwegen angerufen und gleich das ganze sortiment bestellt. ( iss schon komisch wenn man selber kein norwegisch spricht und die kein deutsch, ging aber.) ich habe leider dann nicht mit den transportkosten und mit den zollgebühren gerechnet. müsste aber mittlerweile wegfallen, oder? 
ansonsten bekommt man gut zubehör und material entweder auf messerbörsen, die es ein paar mal im jahr gibt, oder bei horst heinle http://www.messer-spezial.de oder wolf borger usw. 

gruß bruno.


----------



## sebastian (28. November 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

so ich hab mal einen griffprototypen gebaut 

leider is das rentierhorn 3 eckig und um 1 Millimeter zu klein will aber wegen so einem müll nicht reklamieren ... is auch schon länger her das ich bestellt hab 
wer das messer jetzt ohne bauen.

Bei meinem Versuchsobjekt hab ich durchgeschnitten und ausgestemmt, ich wollt hier fragen ob ich dann bei der Maserbirke nur bohren soll mit einem langen 3mm bohrer oder obs egal is wenn ichs in der mitte durchschneid und dann zamkleb mit uhu endfest ?
Versuchsgriff hab ich aus Fichte gemacht um zu schaun wie die Forum wirkt.

http://www.8ung.at/sebastian.unger/messer1.JPG

bissl lang is worden is aber eh nur Probegriff bissl zum probieren, die Angel geht bis zu dem roten Strich das heisst die Maserbirkenversion wird kürzer


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Habe auch mal eins gebaut fällt mir gerade ein :q Gegen Eure aber echt peinlich (ist aber auch selbst gemacht |bla: ) Die Klinge ist ein Schneidemesser aus einer Papierschneidemaschine für Druckereien (glaube ich zumindest weil es, als ich es auf dem Schrott fand, so wie eine Giutine nur einseitig angeschliffen war.) Ich habe dann die Spitze drangeflechst und aus Kiefer einen Griff dazu geschnitzt. Sieht mehr wie ein Schwert aus und ist etwa 45cm lang. Also es ist Rost und nicht Damaststahl :q aber immerhin ist dieses Messer wirklich rasierklingenscharf, vielleicht kann man sowas zum Dönerschneiden nehmen |kopfkrat  #c  #c


----------



## sebastian (30. November 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

fett


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2004)

*AW: Messer selber bauen*

Ja richtig fett, die Klinge ist etwa 3-4mm dick!!! Das hat Gewicht und somit kann man damit sicher auch prima Fische betäuben, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------

